# Kampflamm's TOUR OF SAXONY (DRESDEN / LEIPZIG / GÖRLITZ / BAUTZEN / ZITTAU)



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

These 5 cities will be presented over the coming days, months...years?










*DRESDEN*

Capital of Saxony, royal residence...















































*GÖRLITZ*

Possibly the most well preserved city in Germany...














































...


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

:applause:
Great pics like always!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*LEIPZIG*

Commercial capital of Saxony, known for its trade fairs.















































*GÖRLITZ*










Across the river on the Polish side:


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

This will be so awesome!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Keep them coming please! Sachsen ist wunderbar!


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

German cities kick ass.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Tiaren said:


> This will be so awesome!


I hope so...

*BAUTZEN/BUDYŠIN*

Home of the Lusatian Sorbs, an indigenous Slavic speaking minority. Also gained notoriety for the Communist prison located in the city.















































*DRESDEN*





























*GÖRLITZ*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing presentation and really very nice photos :applause:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. 

*LEIPZIG*


----------



## yousername (Oct 30, 2009)

Amazing.


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

Bravissimo!


----------



## Terpentin07 (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*GÖRLITZ*





























*LEIPZIG*


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Keep up the good work, man!

Beautiful.


----------



## DamianPL (Feb 20, 2006)

You actually visited Poland? :hug:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Fabulous tour!!! Well done!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

DamianPL said:


> You actually visited Poland? :hug:


I was some overwhelmed by the experience that I had to leave after about 5 minutes.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great updates  keep up the good work kay:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Great pics!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*ZITTAU*

Wedged in between Poland and the Czech Republic. Decent city but definitely not as well preserved/restored as Görlitz or Bautzen.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Well, I had to make some choices and Zittau was closer than some of the other cities.

*GÖRLITZ*


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, Pirna is right next to Dresden, as well as Meißen, Sächsische Schweiz, the castles, ... :dunno: But sure, you can't do everything in a row.


Anyway, I like Görlitz best amongst those cities. It's such a gem. I just hope they'll restore some of the neat houses on the Neiße banks. Btw, did you visit the Polish side with its museum? How much is there to see of the constructions behind the bridge now?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I'll try to find a pic of the construction. If I remember correctly they've built around the first 2-3 floors.

*BAUTZEN*


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*DRESDEN*


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Ich liebe Deutschland.


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Dresden is shown as most beautiful here. But Leipzig is the best in the real life.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

> Ich liebe Deutschland.


Who doesn't?



> Dresden is shown as most beautiful here. But Leipzig is the best in the real life.


You only said that cause you're a _Leipziger_.


----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)

Geborgenheit said:


> Dresden is shown as most beautiful here. But Leipzig is the best in the real life.


I found Gorlitz the most beautiful in real life.


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Johnor said:


> I found Gorlitz the most beautiful in real life.


Görlitz is just amazing and no other city in German comes close with regards to architectural gems.


----------



## kostya (Apr 13, 2004)

Amazing ! Gorlitz and other cities are really beuatiful kay:


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

Geborgenheit said:


> Dresden is shown as most beautiful here. But Leipzig is the best in the real life.


I see you're real connoisseur 

P.S.: nice pics as usual, Kampflamm!


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

erbse said:


> Well, Pirna is right next to Dresden, as well as Meißen, Sächsische Schweiz, the castles, ... :dunno: But sure, you can't do everything in a row.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I like Görlitz best amongst those cities. It's such a gem. I just hope they'll restore some of the neat houses on the Neiße banks. Btw, did you visit the Polish side with its museum? How much is there to see of the constructions behind the bridge now?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1203843&highlight=zgorzelec


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice photos from Dresden


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

JValjean said:


> I see you're real connoisseur


Because I know Leipzig pretty well. 
Some questions to Kampflamm:
1. Where are churches (at least St.Nicholas and St. Thomas ) ?
2. Where is the Westin hotel ( MDR building is not the only skyscraper...) ?
3. No photos from Messe ?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

You'll see some more pics of Leipzig eventually. 

*DRESDEN*


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks, Kampflamm! Great pictures. I've been to Germany a couple of times and I totally want to go back. I have at least 3 trips pending>

1. Back to Munich plus some other Bavarian towns (probably Regensburg, Rothenburg or Würzburg)
2. Hamburg plus a couple of towns on the Baltic Coast, such as Lübeck and Stralsund
3. Berlin plus Dresden and Leipzig!

Of course, i have a lot less time (and money!) available than I need... :lol:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I LOVE that last photo!


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

...


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

^^me too!

@aljuarez:
you made a good choice for your trips!
Instead of Würzburg you could perhaps visit Bamberg. Or if you take Würzburg then you could make a stop in Thuringia on your way to Dresden/Leipzig.

Erfurt and Weimar a pretty nice as well!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Landshut looks nice as well. And it's got the tallest brick tower in the world.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Stünning to say the leäst! :cheers:
Germany totally owns hände hoch hands down! :nuts:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

JValjean said:


> ^^me too!
> 
> @aljuarez:
> you made a good choice for your trips!
> ...



You're right! Würzburg is actually a lot closer to Frankfurt anyway. And Weimar and Bayreuth are interesting to me for literary reasons!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Weimar really appears to be a gem. Sadly I've never been there but I wouldn't mind making a similar thread about Thuringia next year.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dresden photos are absolutely great, Kampflamm kay:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

The journey continues...

*GÖRLITZ*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The first photo of Gorlitz is really good


----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree..

Wonderful photo


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*LEIPZIG*


----------



## Norkey (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, Zittau is a little bit dead town.. it should have 50, not 25,000! Many cheap houses/flats for sale, too sad my german ends with Wer? Wie? Was?  They have nice Kaufland in Zittau though.. :lol:


----------



## Terpentin07 (Oct 3, 2009)

Geilobello! It's really sad that the the nice towns are in the east and the ugly towns in the west.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates as usual.


----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)

Terpentin07 said:


> Geilobello! It's really sad that the the nice towns are in the east and the ugly towns in the west.


It is not true; there are some beautiful cities in the west like Wiesbaden, Munich, Heidelberg, Regensburg, Ingolstadt, Freiburg, Lubeck, etc, etc, etc, etc


----------



## Terpentin07 (Oct 3, 2009)

Johnor said:


> It is not true; there are some beautiful cities in the west like Wiesbaden, Munich, Heidelberg, Regensburg, Ingolstadt, Freiburg, Lubeck, etc, etc, etc, etc


That's for me the north and south.And indeed these cities are really beautiful, i visited last weekend Konstanz what was really nice.But when i say west then i mean NRW.It's okay to live there but the cities are buttugly, especially the ruhrgebiet.


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

Norkey said:


> Well, Zittau is a little bit dead town.. it should have 50, not 25,000! Many cheap houses/flats for sale, ...


That's quite sad if you think that the city had 37000 habitants 100 years ago. 
Ingolstadt in Bavaria for example increased in the same time from 25000 to 125000 habitants!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

My guess is that western Germany is relatively ugly because it could be reached by Anglo-American bombers throughout the war. Plus it's Germany's economic heartland (at least it was back then).

The big thing the east has going for it is that people care much more about the appearance of old houses these days. There are so many Gründerzeit buildings in the west that just look buttugly thanks to cheapass plastic windows. A proper window can make or break a building and people in the east have understood this. Leipzig looks so classy because its late 19th century architecture has gotten a proper makeover.


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

Kampflamm said:


> My guess is that western Germany is relatively ugly because it could be reached by Anglo-American bombers throughout the war. Plus it's Germany's economic heartland (at least it was back then).


I agree that (North-) Western Germany was indeed easier to attack for the RAF. But that doesn't explain why some cities in the south-west are quite ugly, too: Pforzheim and - sorry - also to some extent Stuttgart!

But Saxony for example was one of the most richest regions in Germany from the late 19th century to WWII.

So I think it was a combination of blind belief in progress (cities adapted to cars, separated for living, working and consuming), lack of living space with lots of bombed out people and refugess from the ancient east) 
and having the financial possibilities (funds) to built anything because of the economic succes from the 50's to the 70's.

And Munich was heavily destroyed, too but did a way better job in re-building then most of the bigger cities in West-Germany.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Yeah, a lot depended on local politicians. Munich was lucky to have some people in charge after the war that put a lot of emphasis on rebuilding in a traditional style. Some of the postwar buildings on Marienplatz look like they were built decades if not centuries before WW2 (at least to a layman like me). Sadly other German cities were influenced by politicians and lobbyist that wanted car friendly cities.


----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)

JValjean said:


> I agree that (North-) Western Germany was indeed easier to attack for the RAF. But that doesn't explain why some cities in the south-west are quite ugly, too: Pforzheim and - sorry - also to some extent Stuttgart!


The difference between Baden-Wurtemberg and NRW is that there far more historic cities left in the form. Tubingen, Esslingen, Heidelberg, Konstanz, Ravensburg, Schwabisch Hall, Baden-Baden and so on.
Freiburg was also very nicely rebuilt.

Of course Nordrhein-Westfalen have the dome of Aachen. It is not too shabby either. Some parts of Dusseldorf is also nice.....


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

beautiful pictures


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Kampflamm said:


> Anyway, the UK still has plenty of nice half-timbered towns as well though. Just need to market them more.


It does. Pretty much entire county of Suffolk is made up of such places and then theres Rye in Sussex -

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=625279

Anyway, wonderful photos there, I like your style.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks.

*DRESDEN*

Hofkirche (Court Church):










The castle...mostly reconstructed. The darker stone indicates that these parts survived the war...more or less.










Similar view in 1991:









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...-0013,_Dresden,_Baustelle_Residenzschloss.jpg


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Another shot of the castle, from 1980:









http://www.neumarkt-dresden.de/schloss/schloss-ostseite-1980.jpg


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Fresh! :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*LEIPZIG*

New City Hall (Neues Rathaus), 1899-1905:










Old City Hall (Altes Rathaus), 1556:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Crap...fook flickr.


----------



## Jakub (Apr 3, 2004)

Are you going to post more Bautzen? So far I get an impression that you missed some best places in this town  Nice thread and photos.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. Yeah, I'll look for some more pics. I think I did see a fair bit of the historic center though.

*GÖRLITZ*


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*GÖRLITZ*


Gründerzeit in Görlitz


Görlitz


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

BTW, if you feel like checking out the complete collection for the stunning price of €0.00, here are the links:









*GÖRLITZ* 64 pics and counting...










*LEIPZIG* 48 pics and counting...










*DRESDEN* 43 pics and counting...










*BAUTZEN* 18 pics and counting...










*ZITTAU* 13 pics and counting...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*LEIPZIG*


Leipzig Romanushaus


Leipzig Hauptbahnhof


Leipzig Völkerschlachtdenkmal


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*LEIPZIG*


Leipzig Marktplatz


Leipzig Train Station Mullet


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

I love those cities and the way you portrait them.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos once again :cheers:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Geil Kampfi, thanks for linking the albums! :applause:

Feel free to do so in the German thread as well.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. Will copy them over to the other thread as well.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I should visit Germany more often, as I see those stunning pictures!


----------



## yatt (Jan 2, 2010)

Syukran...all pics are great


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Gr8 photos Kampfy.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Benonie said:


> I should visit Germany more often, as I see those stunning pictures!


Well, I can just recommend a trip to Saxony. Loads of great cities and towns in such a small area. Really feel like visiting the area again, maybe next year.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Sadly no. I really only focused on the touristy areas during the trip.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great shots, Kampflamm and thanks


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*GÖRLITZ*


Frauenkirche Görlitz


Görlitz


Untermarkt Görlitz 


Untermarkt Görlitz


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such beautiful, sharp colours.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*ZITTAU*...once again evident that it's not as well preserved as Görlitz


Zittau


Zittau


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the beautiful photos Kampflamm....:cheers:


----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)

Kampflamm said:


> Untermarkt Görlitz


Postcard quality!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*DRESDEN*


Bahnhof Dresden-Neustadt


Dresden Japanisches Palais


Dresden


Dresden


Hofkirche Dresden


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*DRESDEN*


Dresden Zwinger


Semperoper Dresden


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*BAUTZEN/BUDYŠIN*


Bautzen


Dom St. Petri Bautzen


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wonderful updates! Goerlitz is probably my favorite here....


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the splendid pics...kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*LEIPZIG*


Thomaskirche Leipzig


Nikolaisäule Leipzig


Völkerschlachtdenkmal


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*DRESDEN*


Dresden


Neustädter Markt Dresden


Altstädtische Hauptwache / Schinkelwache Dresden


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again really awesome photos, thanks


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

True german talent! 
The pics, the architecture, the cities,
The LOT! :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*LEIPZIG*


Augustusplatz Leipzig


Leipzig


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the picture of the train. Objects with the colour red always make for a vibrant photograph, I find!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

The color certainly stands out, particularly against the overcast background.

*DRESDEN*


Dresden Hauptbahnhof


Kurländer Palais Dresden


----------

